# So....what'cha making for Christmas?



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm doing those napkins that you fold to look like Christmas trees and some felt ornaments. For my quilty friends, I found this really cute thread catcher pattern and I'll be making those too. And I'm also going to make this http://luv2stitchpatternstore.com/item_446/Lotus-Blossom-quilt-pattern.htm for my DDIL. I'm doing a queen size in moda marbles.
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

That Lotus Blossom quilt is beautiful. I'm thinking of doing some simple rag quilts. Probably throw size. I've made a few and everyone in my family loves them. I like to put denim on the back......that makes them shag better.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's Lotus Blossom is truly beautiful.

Love the colors of it.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That quilt looks beautiful. Please post pics for us when you have it finished.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I waana know how to fold napkins...to look like Christmas Trees. Will you share??? PLEASE.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I waana know how to fold napkins...to look like Christmas Trees. Will you share??? PLEASE.


I got the pattern here http://lynbrown.com/?p=512
Freebie pattern with the directions.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

That Lotus Blossom is an interesting twist on the tube quilt technique. I have done the tube thing but only for table runners. That is gorgeous and should go quickly for you.

I have made dozens of those napkins. My sister and I use decorative stitches around the curved edges to make it look like garland. I have also used metallic threads in the loopers on my serger for the same thing. It is fun to personalize them a little.

What am I doing? Right now I am working on a quilt for my nephew. It is made up of batiks (way outside MY box) and laid out in Eleanor Burns' Quick Trip pattern with a little variation. I wanted it to look like the water moved. When I am done with the piecing I am going to embroider fish on it. HOpefully it will look like a pond.

I am making a courthouse steps flannel quilt for my niece. The blocks are done. I did an exchange with my sister and my aunt for that.

I wanted to have quilts done for each of my sisters but I don't think that is going to happen. 

Probably make new robes for the DILs and of course my gifts for the anything homemade exchange.

Slow year here.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for that link. They look like a fun gift and could be made for any time of year or even in birthday fabrics.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

BTW, I have made several of these tissue holders. This lady's tutorial is perfect. 

http://debzpicaday.blogspot.com/2011/08/day-167-of-365.html

They take about 5 minutes and are a fun little gift. I am going to make some this year for all of my aunts.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Making these cute aprons from a pattern on ebay for the girls in their 20's for Christmas- and planning on making some for a Christmas bazaar. (matching ones for the grandaughters too) super easy and cute.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/French-Mark...810?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45faaee30a


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I just got done making jammies for the grandsons. They are getting 4 pairs apiece and along with that I made them some of those corn heat bags for their beds. I figure that will keep them nice and toasty during the winter.
I think I will have to try those napkins though. I have been making my daughter some square ones but those look fun.
I had forgot about making those tissue holders and boy is her pattern really fast. Might have to make some of those too.


----------



## Melodee (Aug 3, 2011)

Table runners using French Braid quilting. Eight and counting... all differnet, some reversible, Autumn/Christmas.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I am working on a quilt for my daughter.. but first I have to do her "birthday" present ( have 3 in nov!) Im making her a Make up case... turning 14 and "GROWN" up so she wanted make up.
I am also making a few little things I cant "talk" about because my partner in the swap may look!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm making at least two quilts plus some of these:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sipzCAflJQ8[/ame]
http://treyandlucy.blogspot.com/2009/12/hanging-dishtowel.html


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I waana know how to fold napkins...to look like Christmas Trees. Will you share??? PLEASE.


Here's a quick tutorial from Nancy Zeiman on how to make these and how to fold them. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUYXTN36tHU[/ame]
I made six sets last year to give as presents. I didn't use the serger to make mine.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

It looks like everybody has been busy.....and will be busy for a while.......I Love all the things everyone is making.....I am making these...
http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Hats-Scarves-Gloves/Potato-Chip-Scarf-from-Lion-Brand-Yarn/ct/1
so far I have made 7.......I am making them for the Granddaughter's and the Daughter's in Love....and them I am going to make one for a friend and her Granddaughter......and then one for ME..LOL.....I am also going to make neck pillows for all the Grandkids.........not sure what else........
bopeep


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm making the these http://www.mollymine.com/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=58

It is taking forever! They are all done in the embroidery hoop and I have 3 more to go. I have been working on this project for over a month. 

I still have two quilts to quilt and one more to piece.....after that, I'm done....I hope.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

My best friend has a new Yorkie so this is what she is going to get (the dog not friend!) My dog is too big to fit in the dress so I used my cat to do a fitting. She was anything but happy. It was kind of funny, she didn't think she could walk, she just creepy crawled along on the floor.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

claytonpiano said:


> I'm making the these http://www.mollymine.com/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=58
> 
> It is taking forever! They are all done in the embroidery hoop and I have 3 more to go. I have been working on this project for over a month.
> 
> I still have two quilts to quilt and one more to piece.....after that, I'm done....I hope.


Those are so cute!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

countrysunshine said:


> BTW, I have made several of these tissue holders. This lady's tutorial is perfect.
> 
> http://debzpicaday.blogspot.com/2011/08/day-167-of-365.html
> 
> They take about 5 minutes and are a fun little gift. I am going to make some this year for all of my aunts.


I love making those. They go so quick! Tea wallets are fast to make too.


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a friend who is an oenophile ("wine-lover", sounds better than "drinks a lot of wine"! LOL) so I'm looking for a pattern for a wine cozy for her. I found knitted ones on some knitting sites, so that's what sparked the idea. However, I want to sew one using the insulatory batting. It's supposed to reflect heat and cold, so will also be good for making some potholders, trivets or tablerunners with whatever I don't use. 

All your projects are great!


----------



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

I'm making stuffed animals out of fleece for the grandbabies (and my 21 year old DD saw them and said she wants a Hippopotamus for Christmas and the pattern I'm using for the grands has a hippo pattern too so she is getting a hippo for Christmas). Making a couple things for the handmade swap and potholders for my older daughter as well as a Batman logo pillow for my 25 year old son (he's a Batman fanatic) from a shirt I bought him that turned out to be too small. 

I love those tissue holders! Might have to make me some of those too. Have no idea what I'm going to do for my younger son's girlfriend - first Christmas with her.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

cc said:


> My best friend has a new Yorkie so this is what she is going to get (the dog not friend!) My dog is too big to fit in the dress so I used my cat to do a fitting. She was anything but happy. It was kind of funny, she didn't think she could walk, she just creepy crawled along on the floor.


Isn't she (the kitty) darling! I know the Princess Yorkie will love it! heck, I'd love it!


----------



## SNRote (Oct 24, 2011)

Great ideas! I am trying something different this year. Are you all familiar with Pinterest? I have gotten a lot of ideas from there. I am going to make the ladies in the family a homemade sugar scrub with essential oils like lemon or peppermint. I also have gotten in the habit of making the grandparents a photo book each Christmas.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome to HT, SNRote!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

What a fabulous gift for little girls claytonpiano.What a lot of work though, a true gift made of love no wonder you have been so busy.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Delrio said:


> I'm making at least two quilts plus some of these:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sipzCAflJQ8
> http://treyandlucy.blogspot.com/2009/12/hanging-dishtowel.html


Hmmm....I might just have to make a couple of those for me!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Incredible designs!! Thanks for the nudge...I gotta get busy!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Just wanted to share a pic of the scarves i am making........here is what I have so far...
bopeep


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm making my grandson a flannel quilt for his new twin bed. Making table runners (using quilt squares from some of our swaps) for my sister, SIL and mom. 

FINALLY making the "grandpa" pillows for my nieces, nephew, son and daughter. I'm using the bibs from my Daddy's old overalls and flannel (to look like his shirt underneath). Daddy passed away six years ago and my oldest niece begged me to make her pillow this year, so I can't put it off any longer.

Next year maybe I'll get around to making the family tree quilt for my mom using the legs of Daddy's overalls.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I'm hoping to get a couple of rag quilts done, to give to my children along with board games. I'm thinking they might like to sit on their own quilts to play games.

I've also made a stack of crocheted dishcloths to give this year.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I'm making my oldest daughter and my dil each a couple throw pillows. I've already made my two gr. granddaughters doll clothes. I think I will also make the dd and dil napkins. every time we go to the dil and sons house they never have napkins or paper towels.

My youngest dd has requested sheets.


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

Paired with










That's what's done so far!


----------

